
Surrogate Keys V/s Natural Keys in RDBMS - activatedgeek
I&#x27;ve been frustrated by Laravel Eloquent&#x27;s choice of not supporting Composite Keys. I believe Surrogate Keys in most cases should be ignored because it is unnecessary data allocation. For instance, in many-to-many relational tables, it becomes unnecessary to have a surrogate key and then the pair. Rather, just use non-clustered indices like MySQL&#x27;s UNIQUE key or PRIMARY if need be.<p>What does HN think about this?
======
sgeneris
[http://www.dbdebunk.com/2016/08/understanding-keys-entity-
de...](http://www.dbdebunk.com/2016/08/understanding-keys-entity-
defining.html)

[http://www.dbdebunk.com/2016/06/on-kinds-of-keys-natural-
pri...](http://www.dbdebunk.com/2016/06/on-kinds-of-keys-natural-primary-
and.html)

THE KEY TO KEYS: A MATTER OF IDENTITY [http://www.dbdebunk.com/2014/01/new-
paper-4-published.html](http://www.dbdebunk.com/2014/01/new-
paper-4-published.html)

[http://www.dbdebunk.com/2015/08/surrogate-key-
illusions.html](http://www.dbdebunk.com/2015/08/surrogate-key-illusions.html)

[http://www.dbdebunk.com/2012/07/are-primary-keys-
necessary.h...](http://www.dbdebunk.com/2012/07/are-primary-keys-
necessary.html)

------
sgeneris
[http://tinyurl.com/hl84fes](http://tinyurl.com/hl84fes)
[http://tinyurl.com/gktal74](http://tinyurl.com/gktal74)
[http://tinyurl.com/h26fpwa](http://tinyurl.com/h26fpwa)
[http://tinyurl.com/zjyd4aa](http://tinyurl.com/zjyd4aa)
[http://tinyurl.com/jmajceb](http://tinyurl.com/jmajceb)

~~~
activatedgeek
Wow, you could have simply given a gist or your opinion on the matter rather
than posting a plethora of links.

